# beetroot, spinach and rhubarb.



## bethesda (Oct 22, 2001)

I thought I had found a wonderful diet that is helping my IBS C wonderfully and now I have found out beetroot, spinach and rhubarb are high in oxalates. Is there an expert out there who could give me some advice on this? Could I overdose? How much is too much? It will be very disappointing if these foods are dangerous. Thanks everyone.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have recently read about rhubard for C.bethesda,if it help C,it is healthy.Do you eat rhubarb raw?I have read thatOxalate can make kidney rocks for some people,so if you have already one this may cause problems.I don't know if this is true.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually a high oxalate diet is a problem if you do not have enough Calcium in your diet.Drink plenty of water. If you keep the urine dilute you reduce the risk greatly. This is usually a good idea for people who are constipated anyway.I would check the diet for how much calcium you do get. If you don't get much you might want to supplement, but balance the Calcium with Magnesium to offset the constipating effects sometimes seen with Calcium supplements (so something that is 600 mgs Calcium and 300 mgs Magnesium).K.PS...I've never seen anyone eat rhubarb stalks raw.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.wholehealthmd.com/hc/resourcear...441,486,00.html also lists some other supplements and ideas to do to help offset any risk from oxylates (at the end of the article).They are recommendations for people mostly who already have had stones, but most ideas are not bad for those that want to prevent them.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Rhubarb Info Products with Rhubarb BotanaCleanse Plus ParaCleanse Rhubarb, was imported from Europe to treat constipation, where its use as a laxative was the standard. Experience taught that due to Rhubarb's powerful action as a laxative, the amounts used should be carefully monitored and avoided by those with old intestinal problems, such as colitis. In China, it is the root known as "Da Huang", which means in Chinese 'big yellow' which is the the color of Rhubarb's tinctures and decoctions. Rhubarb's effectiveness is controlled by the amount taken. When taken in small doses, it has a tonic effect as a blood builder and blood cleanser. Rhubarb can be used as a treatment for chronic blood diseases. It increases salivary and gastric flow, improves appetite and cleanses the liver by encouraging bile flow. In large doses, Rhubarb is can be used for emptying the bowels thoroughly. Rhubarb supports the colon as a laxative in constipation and as an astringent in case of diarrhea. Rhubarb can be a gentle laxative, strengthens the gastrointestinal tract, and tones and tightens bodily tissues. Rhubarb is ideal for disorders of the colon, spleen and liver. Rhubarb is helpful to prevent and to eliminate hemorrhoids. Rhubarb, by its cleansing action, encourages the healing process of duodenal ulcers and enhances gallbladder function.NOTE: This herb is laxative in nature and should be used sparingly or in combinations. It is not to be taken alone during pregnancy as it causes cramping and stomach griping.Rhubarb is also known as: Rheum palmatum, R. officinale, Chinese rhubarb, Da huang, Turkey rhubarb http://www.symmetry4u.com/Ingredients/rhubarb.htm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Here a product with rhubarb as the main ingredient.I wonder if it hurt like senna or cascara??? http://www.symmetry4u.com/mall/paracleanse.htm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Rhubarb does have a compound in it that is like senna...My guess is eating it in it's natural form may not be a big deal, but taking a concentrate that is set up to be a laxative might be.Using it as an herb the sloan kettering herb site recommends not using rhubarb on a continuous basis.K.


----------



## bethesda (Oct 22, 2001)

Thanks for the responses. The rhubarb I have been eating is the stalks (cooked) Leaves are poisonous. I think there is a difference between rhubarb root and rhubarb stalks. I have been eating l large cooked beetroot, 1 cup cooked spinach and 1 cup cooked rhubarb. As well, I have been having magnesium and plenty of ground linseeds and garlic as well as the other good foods. The beetroot seems to work the best if you don't panic when you look in the loo!!The advice about water and the other things sounds good to counteract the oxalic acid. I hope I can continue eating these things as it is very helpful for slow transit. (I still need a laxitive size dose of magnesium though.)


----------

